# Grizzly Southbend 10K Lathe



## KeithK (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi all
  I was curious if the new Southbend lathes being sold by Grizzly are any good because I was interested in the 10K Lathe 10 x 28?


----------



## scwhite (Apr 16, 2017)

KeithK said:


> Hi all
> I was curious if the new Southbend lathes being sold by Grizzly are any good because I was interested in the 10K Lathe 10 x 28?


Yes they are very good
I was just in the Grizzly last week in Springfield, Mo
I looked at there display it was a very nice machine
Out of stock
    I bought me a G4030  horizontal bandsaw


----------



## scwhite (Apr 16, 2017)

This is my new Grizzly bandsaw


----------

